# Besoin d'aide : Vidéos ne se metttent pas sur l'Ipod Touch .



## Cruz911 (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous =) ,
Je viens d'acquérir pour mon anniversaire un Ipod Touch 8Go.
J'ai pu mette des musiques sans problème.
Mais la où est mon problème c'est après la conversion.
En effet je convertis le film désiré avec Videora Ipoud Touch Converter 2G.
Une fois la conversion terminé , je glisse mon fichier dans "Vidéos" de Itunes , et donc après je synchronise ... je vais voir dans "Vidéos" sur mon Ipod Touch et là ... rien du tout.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire j'ai tout essayé ... si vous pouviez m'aider ... 
Merci d'avance ... en espérant avoir était clair. Je suis sous XP


----------



## Dor-El (12 Janvier 2009)

Je pense pour une mauvaise configuration de la synchro, mais des membres avec plus d'expériences seront mieux répondre.


----------



## fandipod (12 Janvier 2009)

Déjà converti tes vidéos avec free video converter..( je pense que c'est le meilleur)  et ensuite tu glisses ta vidéo dans les vidéos de l'ipod et non pas via une synchro automatique!!!

Bonne journée


----------



## Cruz911 (12 Janvier 2009)

J'ai essayé ... Ca ne marche toujours pas ..
Y'a pas des options de synchronisation dans Itunes PC ?
Parce qu'en fait ca syncrhonise mais la vidéo ne se met pas ...
Aidez moi je vais craquer ... please


----------



## Sexdream37 (13 Janvier 2009)

Toi tu met tes videos dans la bibliotheque iTunes, pour après synchroniser. moi j'utilise une autre methode (qui marche tres bien): mettre les videos manuellement. prend la video que tu veux mettre sur ton iPod (la video ne doit pas etre sur iTunes) et essaye de la glisser directement dans ton iPod (sans passer par iTunes)&#8230;

ca devrai normalement marcher&#8230;


----------



## fandipod (14 Janvier 2009)

C'est ce que je fais aussi et cela marche très bien sans aucun soucis. Je pensais qu'il avait compris je n'ai pas été très clair. Désolé


----------



## Cruz911 (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci je viens de trouver =).
Je vois pas comment je peux glisser la vidéo directement dans l'Ipod sur Windows .. comment on fait ?
Je passe par Winamp et ca à l'air de bien marcher ! 
Merci en tout cas


----------



## loukoum42 (19 Janvier 2009)

bonjour
J'ai presque le meme probleme
Je suis sous Mac et je viens d'acquerir un i pod classique 120go

J'ai plusieurs questions ( excusez moi car je suis pas toute jeune et j'ai un peu de soucis avec le materiel h tech)

1/ Niveau musique : avec i tunes j'ai synchronisé , pas de soucis 
sauf que a chaque fois que je resynchronise mon i pod avec i tunes , il me rajoute 157 songs et toujours les memes ( j'ai verifié , elles ne sont pas en double)et pourtant ça augmente la taille occupé par la musique 
1ere bizarrerie

2/ Vidéo 
J'ai convertit mes videos avec Hardbrake en m4v , je les ai importé dans i tunes , jusqu'a là tous se passe bien et quand je demande de les synchroniser avec i pod ça marche pas toujours , parfois oui , parfois non et je sais pas pourquoi 

3/ utilisation comme disque dur 
quand je coche la case et que je veux parcourir mon i pod comme disque dur dans le finder du mac  , rien n'apparait , ni les photos , ni ma bibliotheque de musique ( il y a les dossiers  photos , contacts , mais sans rien dedans sinon que des fichiers bizarres mais pas de dossier musique )

j'ai essayé de le brancher comme disque dur sur un portable pc qui fonctionne avec windows
il me demande de le formater , ce que je n'ai pas fait

Pouvez vous un peu m'eclairer parce que je comprends pas tous ces comportements bizzaroides 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sexdream37 (24 Janvier 2009)

deja pour la musique, pour pas que l'iPod synchronise toutes les chansons a chaque fois, tu synchronise une fois au debut et apres tu met tes morceaux manuellement si tu veux en rajouter ou en enlever

Apres pour les videos tu peux faire la meme chose : les importer ou exporter manuellement
Sinon pour le disque dur je sais pas desolé


----------

